# Clocking in  / Time sheet



## 90210 (23 Nov 2005)

Can anyone tell me , whether is it a legal requirement for an employer to have a clocking in/out system or siging in/out system within the work place for their employees.
Either under the Health and Safety Act or any other piece of legislation?.


----------



## Bamhan (23 Nov 2005)

Not a legal requirement but a condition of employment for may employees.


----------



## ajapale (23 Nov 2005)

Its a little bit unclear at the moment until the leglislation beds down, but I think that there is an onus (under the working time directive and the health and safety leglislation) on the employer to record employees hours.

Companies may use a clock, a signing in system, weekly time/attendance sheets or supervisior making a note of the employees attendance.

The company I work for has spent the last 15 years moving away from clock watching and paying employees by performance. It looks like the leglislation may force us back to the bad old days of clock watching.

aj

I got the following from a company which sells computer time and attendance solutions.



> *Time And Attendance* - The Organisation of Working Time Act is in place since 1997 and its full impact is now only becoming clear as companies wrestle with the practicalities of complying with it.
> 
> The EU directive on Working Time required member states to introduce national legislation that would reduce working time to a weekly average of 48 hours in a year. The 'Organisation of Working Time Act, 1997' has transposed the EU Directive into law in Ireland. This new law has impacted on the dependence that enterprises can have on excessive overtime working. It also reduces the maximum number of hours that employees are allowed to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## markowitzman (21 Oct 2008)

any online employee time clocks to recommend?
thanks


----------



## micmclo (21 Oct 2008)

Any jobs I've had that used software used http://www.mitrefinch.co.uk/


----------



## S.L.F (21 Oct 2008)

When I was working for an agency some years ago I got stuck out in a cake stand factory.

When I work I expect to get paid for the hours I work.

They used to work to the half hour so if you clock in at 7.01 you'd only be paid from 7.30.

Other times I'd clock out at 5.29 and only be paid till 5.00.

Of course I didn't know this till after my time sheets came back about 4 hours short at the end of the week contract.

Ever since then I'm on piece work no more clocks for me.


----------



## FutureProof (22 Oct 2008)

Ive had jobs without them before. I prefer it actually because if you are 1 minute late you dont loose 15 minutes pay


----------



## CaptServ (7 Nov 2008)

Try looking at http://www.clocking-machine.com for clocking machines and information


----------



## ajapale (7 Nov 2008)

The preceeding piece of spam is none the less interesting.

especially this [broken link removed].


----------



## CatherineB (11 Nov 2008)

I work in Dunnes, we have hand terminals where your fingers touch 5 pins, after you've put in your employee number. It's stopped people clocking other people in..


----------



## randell (4 Mar 2009)

Hi Guys,

Just some general information that may be usefull to you readers, i have used many different systems out there and am currently using the Biometric hand clock by www.Timeworks.ie i find it very good, reliable and the price was resonable, maybe its the recession.

Most inportantly it has stop staf clocking each other in and out big plus!

Anyway


----------



## patftrears (4 Mar 2009)

randell said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just some general information that may be usefull to you readers, i have used many different systems out there and am currently using the Biometric hand clock by www.Timeworks.ie i find it very good, reliable and the price was resonable, maybe its the recession.
> 
> ...


We bought the above system in work.

It was a total disaster.
It broke after one month. The company wanted €300 to send an engineer out to come and fix the machine that was only a few weeks old.
They said that we broke the machine, by being too rough with it and it was not covered under their agreement.


----------



## Mommah (4 Mar 2009)

One of the main reasons we had sign in/sign out...was for fire drills....we needed to be able to say who had been in the building and who hadn't been accounted for etc.

A simple diary sign in/sign out worked very well in a department with 60 people.

It was difficult to sign someone else in...each person signed their name chronologically as they arrived and the time they arrived.

Worked a treat and very cheap!


----------



## sam h (4 Mar 2009)

Randell....any connection with the company, seeing as it's your fist post & you are singing their praises on an non-active thread??


----------



## oakfield (4 Mar 2009)

you should look at CORE Time and Attendance system - it provides reports on all stat's that you'd need e.g. absence, lateness, adhering to working time directive, and there's also a link system Core Security which you can use in the event of a fire or fire drill to confirm evacuation


----------



## randell (4 Mar 2009)

patftrears said:


> We bought the above system in work.
> 
> It was a total disaster.
> It broke after one month. The company wanted €300 to send an engineer out to come and fix the machine that was only a few weeks old.
> They said that we broke the machine, by being too rough with it and it was not covered under their agreement.


----------



## randell (4 Mar 2009)

Ye Patftreares

We had the same issue with a different company timeplus (i think) and we knock that on the head and the guys in timeworks took over the unit and added the software.

Havnt looked back since.


----------



## randell (4 Mar 2009)

hi sam,

Sorry no connection and i assume we all have a first time to post, like a few other guys just voicing my experiences.


----------



## Complainer (4 Mar 2009)

randell said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just some general information that may be usefull to you readers, i have used many different systems out there and am currently using the Biometric hand clock by www.Timeworks.ie i find it very good, reliable and the price was resonable, maybe its the recession.
> 
> ...


Was this the system that was put into Mountjoy, but then couldn't be used by all the staff?

[broken link removed]


----------



## Towger (5 Mar 2009)

That's is not the first attempt of putting biometric readers in the Joy which did not work......


----------



## randell (5 Mar 2009)

Better get back to work and stop posting


----------



## randell (5 Mar 2009)

I believe the device we use may be installed in portlaoise by a different company?


----------



## randell (5 Mar 2009)

Complainer said:


> Was this the system that was put into Mountjoy, but then couldn't be used by all the staff?
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Not to sure i know our device doesnt take fingerprints only an image of your hand, and it also has some sort of disability setting?


----------



## patftrears (6 Mar 2009)

randell said:


> Ye Patftreares
> 
> We had the same issue with a different company timeplus (i think) and we knock that on the head and the guys in timeworks took over the unit and added the software.
> 
> Havnt looked back since.


it was timeworks and the guys name was Gerry, installed in our factory


----------



## Doolox (8 Mar 2009)

Done both and have to say clocking in is the fairest as the boss has a record of your attendance and a visible record of your hours worked.
People used to leave early with no clocking in our place of work and it was all too easy for a boss to accuse everyone of it without proof otherwise.
Every so often a clampdown would occur with the supes chasing around hunting people down 15 minutes before end of shift and catching people leaving early etc.
Some amusing scenes in the carpark etc.......
Some years ago I remember a story concerning a large meat factory taken over by a larger Irish company.
The new director set up a table near the clocking machine and spot-checked anyone foolish enough to clock in for some one else.
All were immediately fired.
Another case I heard of was where video evidence was used to show that the same people who came in late also left early, usually the ones who didn't have to clock in. 
New requirements should sort out the short-timers from the on-timers in our workplaces from now on.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Oct 2011)

Doolox said:


> The new director set up a table near the clocking machine and spot-checked anyone foolish enough to clock in for some one else.
> All were immediately fired.


Did he end up with any unfair dismissal claims? Not defending such "personation" but I presume that there are employment law procedures that must be followed (e.g. verbal/written warnings etc.) rather than summary dismissal being allowed?


----------



## eastbono (26 Oct 2011)

ClubMan said:


> Did he end up with any unfair dismissal claims? Not defending such "personation" but I presume that there are employment law procedures that must be followed (e.g. verbal/written warnings etc.) rather than summary dismissal being allowed?



I would think if some one was clocking someone else in that is instant dismassal. That would be in written contract in most business.... instant dismassal... no need for verbal/written.


----------

